# New to Pastels



## DontchaWish

Hi everyone! I am just getting started with pastels, along with a few other random mediums that I have decided I wanted to learn. I've always done graphite/charcoal work, so delving into color has been a huge learning curve for me! 

I wanted to share the few pastel pieces that I've had the chance to actually complete. They're all done with pan pastels and CarbOthello pastel pencils. The horse was my first attempt, then the woman, and then the Jack Russell portrait. I really need more work on getting the hang of showing more fur detail, or maybe not worrying so much about all the individual hair, but rather doing better color gradients to make it seem like there is hair, etc. 

I'd love to have any and all feedback. Any tips/tricks that you may have would be highly appreciated. Thanks so much everyone!

Christina


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome to the forum! 

You have a good sense of color, very nice piece here.


----------



## DontchaWish

Thank you so much!


----------



## bluepen61

Good use of values. Great perspective. Very, very nice.


----------



## DontchaWish

Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## Geminitiger

OMG
Im a complete newbie in Art apart from i just completed a 10 2 hour lesson at adult education for learning to draw as ive never been able to draw in my 68 years,i enjoyed it immensley
and loved using pastels and that is what i am going to concentrate on and the 3 pictures above to me are wonderful and a million miles from what i think I can achieve but its so inspiring to see such work.
Any advice greatly received


----------



## zeldaella

Yours are nice. I also like Stabilo pastel pencils. I have a 24-color set. This is my favorite set of colored pencils. I truly enjoy working with Charcoal because it blends so well. I have several sets of colored pencils and while each set has their own pluses and minuses, I just enjoy these the most.


----------



## pastelartprints

Pastel Art Prints are beautiful in their own but a deep thought with vibrant combination of colors can change the way of looking at ordinary objects. Our artists are Australian award-winning artists who have created a selection of paintings that are exquisite and joyful. If you want to learn easy artwork tricks, we have many tutorials from starting module to advanced.


----------

